# NREMT and states you can move to with your certificate..?



## bn617 (Aug 28, 2008)

Right now I am studying to get my EMT-B in FL and was actually considering moving back to IL after I finish. I was wondering what I would have to go through to do that. Can I take my NREMT in FL and then would my certificate be good in IL? ...or do I wait and take my NRMET in IL? I am pretty much just hoping that it is not required that I go back to IL and take the program all over again. Any input on this would be much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Jon (Aug 28, 2008)

www.nremt.org

Also... Moved to NREMT sub-forum.


----------



## reaper (Aug 28, 2008)

You will have your NREMT-B when you get your cert in FL. EMT-B is the only NREMT cert that florida does. Your school should explain this to you.


----------



## marineman (Sep 2, 2008)

Get your NREMT and Florida license now. Then when you're ready to move print and follow instructions. Google is a beautiful tool.

http://www.idph.state.il.us/ems/EMT_Reciprocity_App.pdf


----------



## ILemt (Sep 3, 2008)

To answer the question: the NREMT is actually slightly higher (better) then the IL standard. -- Example: NR teaches basics to intubate, this is verboten in _MOST_  IL systems. --

Get the NR in FL and come on up.


----------



## marineman (Sep 3, 2008)

ILemt said:


> To answer the question: the NREMT is actually slightly higher (better) then the IL standard. -- Example: NR teaches basics to intubate, this is verboten in _MOST_  IL systems. --
> 
> Get the NR in FL and come on up.



From when I was reading the IDPH site though isn't the NREMT test the only test for EMT's in IL or do you use a modified version of the test that the NR accepts?


----------



## ILemt (Sep 3, 2008)

You are half right: 
Several years ago, the command officers for Chicago Fire got ahold of the answer key for the IL STATE tests for basics and medics. They then passed out copies of said answer key to anyone who asked.

As a result the NR WAS the IL test for a number of years while the mess up north was rectified. 

Then a year or two ago, a new tougher state test came out. Problem was it had a failure rate of more then 50% for basics, 70% for medics and even higher or Intermediates.
(it was WAY too tough)

Back to NR during the rewrite.

Now (2008) the state tests have been rewritten to be easy enough that they can be passed provided one study. 

///

So at present, IL does have a state test for EMS.
Obtaining he NR is optional according to current state guidelines, however it is required of some systems within the state as the services in those areas perform under the NR standard of care. (see above)
Likewise, IL says PALS, ACLC, ITLS etc is optional, but again many systems require it.

Possession of NR will generally grant you an IL certificate pending a background check and the paperwork fee.


----------

